# Horizon Zero Dawn Forbidden West fimrware required?



## kramnairb02 (Feb 18, 2022)

Any confirmed required minimum firmware for this?


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 18, 2022)

My guess is probably 9.03


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 18, 2022)

9.03 confirmed.


----------



## kramnairb02 (Feb 18, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> 9.03 confirmed.


Sad news.  I hope someone will patch this.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 18, 2022)

kramnairb02 said:


> Sad news.  I hope someone will patch this.


Only possible if someone with private 9.03 sploit dumps and decrypts it. Don’t hold your breath. 

Elden ring also 9.03 confirmed.


----------



## Rasa39 (Feb 18, 2022)

I wonder if the early build leak was on 9.00 since it was apparently played on an exploited ps4. Or maybe that too was 9.03 and the leak was on a private exploit. If that is the case, I'm expecting we'll see 9.50 publicly much sooner to ensure any game updates can force it as a requirement.

Shame about Elden ring though


----------



## Jump7 (Feb 18, 2022)

So no possible to play on 9.00 Goldhen?
Or it will be in the coming weeks or months?
Thanks!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2022)

Just play it on the ps5.


----------



## Jump7 (Feb 18, 2022)

no PS5 for me ..


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 18, 2022)

Jump7 said:


> So no possible to play on 9.00 Goldhen?
> Or it will be in the coming weeks or months?
> Thanks!



If base game require 9.03 then looks like no.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2022)

Well, my copy is out for delivery.  Have a doctor's appointment though.  Not sure if the ps4 and 5 are different codes.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 18, 2022)

Just got my Regalla edition, man that thing is heavy 16.1 pounds


----------



## KappazzCoffee (Feb 18, 2022)

yeeee I got my copy of forbidden west earlier today and just out of habbit checked if there had been any progress on a higher fw. when I saw the jailbreak for 9.00 I was super excited....

....until I put the disc in and it immediantly promted me to update to 9.03 
now Im stuck picking one or the other


----------



## drkovcim (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm a newbie in the ps4 jailbreak, so maybe I'm asking stupidity. How to create FIX on older versions of FW. Is it possible that a fix for FW 9.0 will appear?


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 22, 2022)

drkovcim said:


> I'm a newbie in the ps4 jailbreak, so maybe I'm asking stupidity. How to create FIX on older versions of FW. Is it possible that a fix for FW 9.0 will appear?


No.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Feb 22, 2022)

I thought that was possible to dump any game with any FW jailbreaked ps4, needing only a fix to run on lower FW...


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 22, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> I thought that was possible to dump any game with any FW jailbreaked ps4, needing only a fix to run on lower FW...



You still require the firmware the base game require, base game require 9.03 there is no exploit for 9.03


----------



## godreborn (Feb 22, 2022)

Problem is game must be bootable in order to dump it.  We still have to use samu for almost all tasks since we don't have the keys.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Feb 23, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Problem is game must be bootable in order to dump it



True, i forgot it.


----------

